# The Granite Dells, Prescott, AZ



## Jeff Colburn (Apr 30, 2010)

Shooting in the Granite Dells is like shooting on a foreign planet. The decomposing Granite has some amazing shapes.

Here are a couple of shots from my last trip there.

Have Fun,
Jeff




 Hand held, 1/250 second, f16, ISO 200, 208 mm
​ 

 Hand held, 1/100 second, f16, ISO 200, 18 mm​


----------



## mimstrel (Apr 30, 2010)

I love the lighting and color in the second one!
The first is pretty, too, but my eyes are begging for some warmer color on that rock.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 30, 2010)

mimstrel said:


> I love the lighting and color in the second one!
> The first is pretty, too, but my eyes are begging for some warmer color on that rock.


 

+1


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 30, 2010)

And iknow it says we cannot edit your photos, but can i try my hand at your first one?


----------



## ghache (Apr 30, 2010)

i like them both,
i love the sky in the first one...


----------



## icassell (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice - I particularly like the first one . I went up there with a couple of other photographers a few months ago -- wonderful and eerie place to shoot.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Apr 30, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> And iknow it says we cannot edit your photos, but can i try my hand at your first one?



What the hay. Knock yourself out.


----------

